# Uncharted Territory 76881/76882/76970



## Jody Mortensen (Nov 29, 2011)

I need help in understanding CPT code 76970 Ultrasound study follow-up (specify), in what scenarios is this the approriate code to use & what does (specify) mean?

The background on where I'm coming from is a sports med physician will be performing complete or limited ultrasounds, CPT codes 76881 & 76882.  It sounds like they will be doing a follow-up study using CPT code 76970 and are asking questions that I can't answer, Questions: "If they performed a 76882 limited on 1 date of service & the patient comes back in on another date of service can they do a 76881 complete with 76970?"  I'm not understanding the logic of why 76970 would be allowable when done with either 76881 or 76882.  "If they performed 76881 on 1 date of service can they then bill 76882?" or do they have to use the follow-up code?"

Are there any guidelines on using these particular codes that I could look up for a reference?  Your help would be greatly appreciated.  

                                   Thank you
                                             Jody Hecht


----------



## jgf-CPC (Nov 30, 2011)

Look at this link and see if it helps:

http://dowc.ingenix.com/docs/Ch IX-Radiology.pdf


----------

